# Time between starting the pill and starting IVF?



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

So I start the pill next CD2 to do egg share IVF. 

How long after starting the pill did you start the actual IVF?

They've sent me 2 packets of the pill.


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

I took the pill for 12 days. How long you take it is dependent on where your recipient is in her cycle. You take the pill to synch the two of you up.

Good luck.


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you. So aslong as she doesn't have super long cycles it shouldn't be too long. 

Xx


----------

